# Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen



## Ikulas (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

gestern kamen unsere Teichpflanzen von Naturagart. Diese werden ohne Töpfe geliefert und haben nur noch wenig Erde an den Wurzeln. Gehe ich richtig der Annahme, dass diese Erde vor dem Einpflanzen in den Teich komplett entfernt werden sollte ? Reicht ein grobes Entfernen mit den Fingern oder sollten die Wurzeln mit Wasser abgewaschen werden ?

Bevor ich bereits jetzt einen Fehler mache, frage ich lieber (eventuell blöde) nach. 

Danke !


----------



## Angie66 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

Hallo Beate, 

Meine hatte ich damals auch von Naturagart, und so gesetzt, wie sie gekommen sind. War gut so. 

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Ikulas (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

Danke Angie, für die Info.
Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass weniger mehr ist. Sprich lieber sie so belassen (ist ja eh wenig dran), als den Pflanzen durch abwaschen womöglich Stress machen.
Bin aber kein Fachmann, stell ich mir nur so vor.


----------



## Angie66 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

Hallo Beate, 

Meistens hat man ja am Anfang eine recht spärliche Bepflanzung, falls du auch einen Bachlauf oder irgendetwas, was Bewegung ins Wasser bringt hast, wirst du feststellen, dass es dort besser wächst, als im 
Teich. 

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Ikulas (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

Also, wenn ich unseren kleinen, noch nicht ganz fertigen Teich anschaue und unsere Badewanne, die voll mit Teichpflanzen ist, dann bin ich mir gar nicht sicher, ob ich alle unterbringe . Aber ich kann mich auch total täuschen. Ich lass mich jedenfalls überraschen, wie es am Ende ausschaut und was daraus wird.

Von unserem Teichbau werde ich hier bald mal Bilder hochladen, aber in einem eigenen Thread.


----------



## Christine (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

Hallo Beate,

solange die Pflanzen keine kompletten Ballen haben, sondern nur ein paar Restchen an den Wurzeln, kannst Du sie so einsetzen. Einen kompletten Ballen würde ich mit Wasser abspülen.


----------



## drwr (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

Hallo,

ich entferne generell durch Waschen alle Teicherde und setze die Pflanzen "nackt" in Kies.
Si vermeide ich unnötigen Eintrag in den Teich ( Koiteich) und da die Pflanzen sich auf das Nitrat im Wasser freuen, gabs bis jetzt weder Wachstums noch Blühprobleme.
Mit der Erde wird nach meiner Meinung viel zuviel an Nährstoffen in den Teich eingebracht, worüber sich nur die Algen freuen.
Gilt natürlich nur für Pflanzen ab Zone 2 aufwärts; die Wasserhöhe kann ich durch verstellbare einhängbare Körbe pflanzengerecht einstellen.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Plätscher (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*



drwr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich entferne generell durch Waschen alle Teicherde und setze die Pflanzen "nackt" in Kies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael der 2. (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

Hi

Ich habe alle Pflanzen im Eimer mit Wasser abgespült.
Wenige sind abgestorben. Lag wohl eher am Winter als an der fehlenden Erde. Gesetzt wurden sie in lehmhaltigen Sand.
Allerdings war auch nicht viel Erde an den Ballen. Es sind kleine Wurzelballen und kein Pflanztopf voll.

Grüße Michael


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

Hallo Beate,
ich habe mittlerweile beide Wege erfolgreich hinter mir. Die ersten Pflanzen habe ich ohne Erde in Lehm gesetzt, aber mit Düngekegelchen. Ohne wachsen die wirklich nicht. Im dritten Jahr habe ich viele Pflanzkörbe herausgenommen, und die Pflanzen in Kompost gesetzt. Darüber habe ich Lehm geschichtet, um unerwünschte Färbungen und Algenwachstum zu unterdrücken.
Beides hat funktioniert.


----------



## Ikulas (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

Hallo,

ich hab gesehen, dass auch Düngetabletten beigelegen haben. Ich dachte immer, man solle nicht düngen im Teich.

Wir haben als Substrat Spielsand. Da soll bereits ein bisschen Lehm enthalten sein. Wir wollen die Pflanzen ohne Körbe direkt in das Substrat pflanzen. Nun stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ich die Düngetabletten doch nutzen soll. Was sagen die Experten hier ?

Naturagart empfiehlt es durchaus. Ich bin mir aber etwas unsicher.


----------



## Roeri (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

Hallo,

also ich hole meine ganzen Pflanzen und auch Pflanzkörbe und Taschen bei NG.
Ich nehme sie wie sie kommen, und fülle mit etwas Sand die Taschen und Körbe (Körbe mit Pflanzsäcke ausgekleidet) und dann darüber groben Zierkies und fertig.
Die blauen Düngetabletten drücke ich mit rein in den Sand.Meine Wasserwerte haben sich durch die Tabletten nicht geändert.
Also ich muss sagen NG liefert Top Qualität.


mfg Roeri aus dem Harz


----------



## Ikulas (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

Hallo,

ich denke auch, dass es gute Qualität ist. Also die Pflanzen sehen gut aus, wie ich finde. 
Dann werde ich an dem Stellen, wo ich pflanze, ein paar Tabletten reinpacken und schauen, was passiert.


----------



## Angie66 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

Hallo Beate, 

Wenn NG dir die Düngetabletten empfiehlt, kannst du sie getrost nehmen. In Spielsand ist nicht viell Lehm. Ich hab damals ungewaschenen Bausand genommen. Keine Ahnung, ob der überall 
gleich ist, . In unserer Gegend ist ordentlich Lehm drin, das sieht man schon an der Farbe. 

Da hast du ja ein schönes Stück  Arbeit vor dir, dieses Wochenende. Wünsche dir viel Spaß und das alles klappt. 

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Ikulas (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

wir haben hier Lehmboden. Zur Not könnte ich auch etwas Lehm reinmischen ? Macht das Sinn ?


----------



## Angie66 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie viel du da nehmen kannst, wenn dann nur den unteren Aushub, es darf kein Mutterboden drin sein. Wenn du hier keine  vernünftige Antwort findest, ruf bei NG an.

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Ikulas (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

klar, dachte auch nur an den Lehm im Boden. Den Mutterboden brauche ich u.a. für meinen Kräuterhügel und auch für den Sumpfzonenbereich.


----------



## Angie66 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

Hi Beate, 

Hast du deine Sumpfzone vom Teich getrennt, so dass keine Nährstoffe ins Wasser gelangen können?

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Roeri (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

Hallo,

also Du kannst da ohne Probleme Lehm mit beimischen. Ich habe dieses immer gemacht wenn bei meinem Aquarium die Pflanzen angefangen haben zu schwächeln. Die beste Erfahrung habe ich mit richtigen Lehmsteinen gemacht. Einfach in Stücke hauen mit nem Beil oder Hammer und dann um die Pflanzen stecken. Der Vorteil ist das die Stücken sich dann langsam auflösen und Du keine Lehmwolke im Teich hast. Die Wurzeln Deiner Pflanzen suchen sich den Weg dorthin schon alleine.

mfg Roeri aus dem Harz


----------



## doh (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

Hallo Beate,
jetzt melde ich mich auch einmal kurz.
Ich habe letztes Jahr meinen Teich erweitert und ebenfalls Pflanzen über NG bestellt!
Die Erde habe ich größtenteils entfernt, am Ende hingen nur noch in der Mitte der Ballen die Lehmkügelchen die NG anscheinend in ihr Substrat mischt.
Meine Pflanzzonen habe ich mit einem guten Lehm-Sand gemisch aufgefüllt (60/40 nicht ganz voll), Pflanzen an den gewünschten Ort gestellt (darunter ein Taschentuchsäckchen gefüllt mit Dünger, den NG mitliefert) und dann den Rest mit normalem Spielsand bedeckt bis die Wurzelballen verdeckt waren.
Bei mir sind alle Pflanzen, die ich so gesetzt habe, im klaren Wachstumsvorteil wenn ich den direkten vergleich mit meinen "alten" Pflanzen ziehe.
Viel Erfolg beim bestücken von eurem Teich und auf hoffentlich bald folgende Bilder


----------



## Ikulas (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*



Angie66 schrieb:


> Hi Beate,
> 
> Hast du deine Sumpfzone vom Teich getrennt, so dass keine Nährstoffe ins Wasser gelangen können?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Angie



Bis jetzt haben wir nur das Loch für den Fertigteich gebuddelt, morgen kommt die Sumpfzone dran, das mit Folie gebastelt wird. Und selbstverständlich wird das so gebaut, dass keine Närhstoffe von diesem Bereich in den Teich können. So unser Plan und ich hoffe, das bringen wir auch so hin.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*



Ikulas schrieb:


> wir haben hier Lehmboden. Zur Not könnte ich auch etwas Lehm reinmischen ? Macht das Sinn ?




Hi,

ja, etwas Lehm untermischen ist bei den meißten Teichpflanzen sehr gut. Lehm wirkt zwar nicht direkt als Dünger (enthält aber meißt auch Eisen), aber er bewirkt bei Pflanzen auch eine besser Nährstoffaufnahmemöglichkeit über die Wurzeln

MfG Frank


----------



## Ikulas (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

Gut, dann mischen wir etwas Lehm drunter. 
Mein Nachbar, der auch gerade einen Teich baut, hat uns strikt von Lehm abgeraten. Aber der musste seinen Teich auch wegen enormer Baumängel (bekam den Teich nicht dicht, was mich aber nicht wunderte) wieder umbauen. Da glaube ich Euch hier doch wesentlich mehr .

Danke !


----------



## Angie66 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

Hi Beate, 

dein Nachbar hat bestimmt einen Lehmteich ohne Folie gebaut.

Lieb Grüße Angie


----------



## Ikulas (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

nein. 
Fertigteichbecken tief vergraben; den breiten Lehmrand über dem Becken mit Dachpappe verschweisst. Stufen mit Sand und Lehmziegel eingebaut. Das war dann undicht, was ich mir schon dachte.
Nun hat er eine Folie reingelegt, die durch die steilen Wände viele Falten schlägt. Darauf wieder mit Sand und Ziegelsteine Stufen eingebaut. Nun ist erst mal das Wasser drin.
Eine Bauweise, deren Logik sich mir nicht wirklich erschließt. Aber mal schauen, wie unser Teich wird


----------



## Angie66 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

Das wird schon werden Beate, 
Ich plane schon wieder Veränderungen, würde am liebsten meinen zum Schwimmteich umbauen, stoße aber bei meiner Familie auf Taube Ohren. 
Mal sehen , 
Werde schon mal ein wenig Geld                     
Zur Seite legen, damit es nicht daran scheitert.  

Noch viel Spaß. 

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Ikulas (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen von Naturgart -- was tun vor Einpflanzen*

Von einem Schwimmteich kann ich nur träumen. Jetzt machen wir erst mal den und dann schauen wir mal. Jeder fangt est mal klein an.
Bilder vom Ergebnis werden die Tage  folgen.


----------

